# Well, jasmine failed her CGC but...



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

i am very proud of her anyway. she didnt bark at a single person. when all of the other dogs were barking she laid at our feet paitently looking. the dog that was used for dog on dog interaction was a shelti and jasmine had no clue what it was and didnt like the dog, but didnt bark. we passed 8/10. many of you may or may not know that jasmine has been a fear barker for 7 months now. we have completed sub novice and novice obedience. she just turned a year old and when she is 2 we will retest her. she failed leaving us for 3 minutes and the dog on dog interaction because she wanted to play with the sheltie. we have a lot of work ahead of us, but we have come such a long way. im so proud of her even though we didnt pass.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats okay. Sounds like she did very well. 

Having her retested at 2 yrs old is a good idea.  At least you know what you need to work on now. 

Good luck!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish you good luck with your continued training! I know how hard the fear barking can be as mine is the same. We did recently pass our CGC but not without a lot of practice and hard work! I am sending you good thoughts!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on all that you have accomplished so far! Good job for both of you!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And that is why having markers for our progress is important. The goal is not the certificate, but the well-mannered dog. And its the journey from here to there that improves our relationship with our dogs. The markers, tell us what we need to work on. I am glad you are proud of your dog.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I take it you need to pass all 10?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yeah, there are ten tests, and you have to pass all of them to get the certificate. It does not have to be perfect. I mean recall is a just that, no sit in front, no finish. Just displaying that the dog will come to you. But there are parts of it, that have requirements for a pass, like sitting for petting. The dog cannot shy away. Grooming and appearance, the dog has to let you touch both front paws and look in the ears. And the three minute separation, the dog cannot bark continuously, pull the holder out of the chair, act aggressively, eliminate (if inside), or otherwise lose its mind.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

gotcha. thanks Selzer. thinking about testing Cody on it sometime soon


----------



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job tough for a 1 y.o. Sounds like she is well on her way!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

You have a right to be proud of Jasmine. Heidi and I took the CGC class last summer and in practice, she passed everything except the passing the other dog test. Welcome to my world. Heidi is 9 years old and we still work on this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When we tested for it, they told us that we could fail one part but they gave a do-over on that one thing and if the dog passed the 2nd try they passed the dog. But if you missed two parts it was over


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is true, but it is up to the individual examiner. 

For example, Beansy, after just one CGC class, passed 9 parts. But she shied away when he went to pet her head. He did not offer to let her redo. Two days later I found a gigantic hot spot on her neck. I wonder if it was already working. 

Beansy did go through puppy class, and two basic obedience sets of classes, though, so she was not going into the test cold, just did not work on things like visual and audio distractions, walking through a crowd, having her feet and ears touched, etc. 

That was the worst CGC class in history of the trainers. Not the trainers, the handlers and dogs. One dog passed the test. All the other dogs, other than Beans tried to eat the Doberman meet and greet dog. Most of them failed supervised separation, and it was just bad. I had Bear in that class, but she was sold a week before the last class. Evenso, the dogs were so nutty in there, that a couple of times I stepped in between or refused to leave my dog on a stay because one of them was way too close.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on what you have already accomplished!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds like she did a great job! I bet she passes next time. Congratulations!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Good job--it's all about baby steps and it's great you recognize that. When you have a dog who is fear reactive things like 8 out of 10 of the CGC segments is a huge accomplishment!


----------

